# Free Shipping on Coverking Custom Fit Car Covers and Seat Covers at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping within Continental US on Coverking Custom Fit Car Covers and Custom Fit Seat Covers at PFYC.com!*

To take advantage of this offer, enter promo code *FS120810* during checkout, exactly as shown here. Click on images below for more information, or to place an order.

-----------------------------------------------------------

PFYC.com offers several levels of protection and coverage for your 2004-2006 GTO. These are custom fit covers specifically designed and fitted to the shape of your GTO. These are not generic fit covers. Available in a variety of colors and materials.

*Custom Fit Car Cover for 2004-2006 GTO*




-----------------------------------------------------------

Coverking Custom Seat Covers protect the original upholstery from damage, cover up any existing damage, and provide a more personalized look to a vehicle interior. Coverking Custom Seat Covers are designed to fit perfectly. Because many seats have reclining, folding and removal features, Coverking Custom Seat Covers are designed to allow complete use of the seat features. Coverking always includes headrests, armrests, console covers for split bench seats, and map pockets. For many vehicles, Coverking offers Custom Seat Covers for the rear seats. Coverking Custom Seat Covers also have provisions for side airbags if equipped. Coverking insists on testing its materials, and offers a wide selection of colors and patterns. Coverking is also the only Custom Seat Cover manufacturer to be quality certified QS-9000 and TS16949.

*Custom Fit Seat Covers for 2004-2006 GTO*




----------------


To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

